# White Pine for Work Bench



## sawedoff (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Guys

I've got access to some pretty cheap lumber from a family member. He has white pine that is 8/4. I was wondering if I could make a good work bench out of that? I know pine is pretty soft but it is probably going to be close to free for the lumber.

Any thoughts or ideas would be great

Thanks

Tyson


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

I think it would be too soft, but it would work of course, durability would be the issue


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

A quality hardwood bench, like maple, can last centuries. 
White pine will only last for a few measley decades.

Yes, it will show wear faster than a hardwood. But from a functional standpoint, there's nothing wrong with pine….especially 8/4 pine. I mean, entire homes are built from the stuff. I'd go for it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My bench was originally made of 2×4 studs on edge and it worked well for several years then got pretty beat up so I covered it with 3/4" ply, used it a couple more years, and then covered it with white Formica which I'm currently very pleased with so YES pine will work.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

The pine will probably be ok for the framework of your bench, but I would use something harder for the top.


----------



## bshourd (Apr 20, 2011)

I think it will work fine. The price is certainly right.

At the very least, it will last several years. If you hate it then, you are only out your time, and you get the thrill of doing it again. You may want a different style by then anyway.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

The pine would work great for the legs and stretchers. You might want a hardwood for the top. dog holes in pine would elongate.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

It'll work, I'd just think of a different material for a top perhaps. OF course my home shop bench is only like 3/8ths plywood, simply because I never have gotten around ro replacing it… Just needed a bench in a hurry.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Up until about a year or so ago, all I had was pine benches. I've still got 2 that I use all the time. I made my "real" bench out of hardwood, but like you, it was wood I had. I'd say go for it. It will be around for a long time.


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

You could use the pine and build a torsion box top, covered with a quarter inch hard board that is replaceable and your workbench would last a very long time.


----------

